# Biggest darn goat I've ever seen



## Roll farms (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Harry.  He was born here in 2006.  His dam was a big boer x Nub doe named Bre, dad was a Kiko buck sired by the famous Loverboy.







He was born a single, weighing a whopping 13#, born 'dead', heart beating but not breathing.   I did CPR and saved him.

He was named for Harry Potter, it looks like a lightening bolt on his head.  I sold him to a friend as a pet wether b/c he was special to my heart.

This is Harry NOW.






The rest of these pics are pretty crappy, they were taken at night in the rain but Harry ran out of the barn and didn't want to cooperate.  The point is, look at how blasted big he is, compared to the other goats, who are all at least 3 yrs old.











In this pic, Harry is on the far left, and a mini donkey is on the far right.  He's a tad taller than it is.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2012)

Cool! Too bad he was wethered


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

Harry Potter...the goat who lived...has come to....DOMINATE! 

I think it was all that magic that allowed him to grow so much!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 7, 2012)

That boy's a hunk!!!

My experience is the wethers will sometimes get to be really big boys.

Good for you for doing the mouth to mouth.  My DH did that with a doeling that was smashed by her mother.  She wasn't breathing at all and he breathed into her mouth and massaged her chest and she came around.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

Whoa that is a big boy!


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 7, 2012)

He is as big as the pony??Mini Donkey??


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 7, 2012)

Geesh. He needs a saddle!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 8, 2012)

I would be all over him training him to drive! What a great goat.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 8, 2012)

Now there is a cart goat for you!   Great big boy!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 8, 2012)

Heck he could pull a freaking plow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2012)

That sure is one big goat!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Dec 11, 2012)

Yikes.. I can't even imagine him as a buck!  Yes I would have him pulling carts/wagons for sure.. awesome pack goat!!!!  glad he has a good home and is not on a table!!!  Incredible.. can't imagine wrestling him for shots, worming, hooves..etc..


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Dec 12, 2012)

Once a year we go trim all their hooves (she has 9 or 10 goats now) and vaccinate / check the to see if they need dewormed.  She has another wether from us who's got what we suspect is menengeal worm and she had to go out of town....so we were there wrestling the other wether (he's almost as tall as Harry) but he's much easier to handle.

Harry it takes 3-4 of us to handle.  I dread it but not as much as her wether, Billy, who's had 2 UC surgery, drips pee out his side, and STINKS.


----------

